# Yohimbe



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Yohimbe

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Latin name: Pausinystalia yohimbe

A Remedy For

Yohimbe is used primarily as a remedy for impotence. Due to its numerous side effects, it is not, however, recommended for this purpose.

What It Is; Why It Works

Like Viagra, the active ingredient in Yohimbe (yohimbine) is thought to promote an increase in the flow of blood to the penis, while inhibiting its outflow. However, its value as a remedy for erectile dysfunction has received mixed reviews. In one carefully designed clinical trial, researchers found it to be significantly more effective than a dummy pill. In another, it failed to show any beneficial effect.

Avoid If...

Do not use Yohimbe if you have heart disease, kidney or liver problems, or a history of ulcers.

Special Cautions

Potential side effects include agitation, anxiety, sleeplessness, tremors, dizziness, headache, queasiness, vomiting, elevated blood pressure, and fast heartbeat. In people with panic disorder, posttraumatic stress disorder, or Parkinson's disease, the herb tends to increase anxiety and trigger panic attacks.

Possible Drug Interactions

Because Yohimbe can increase blood pressure, especially in people already suffering from hypertension, you should use the herb with caution if you are taking blood pressure medication. Remember, too, that over-the-counter stimulants can increase the herb's pressure-boosting effect.

Yohimbe tends to amplify the effects of alcohol and morphine, and is not recommended if you are taking mood-altering drugs such as antidepressants. ReVia, a drug prescribed for alcohol and narcotic addiction, increases the likelihood of side effects when combined with Yohimbe.

Special Information If You Are Pregnant or Breastfeeding

Yohimbe is not generally recommended for women, and should not be used during pregnancy or breastfeeding

How to Prepare

The herb is marketed over-the-counter in capsule, tablet, and liquid form, The active ingredient yohimbine hydrochloride is available by prescription, typically in 5.4 milligram tablets.

Typical Dosage

The usual recommendation is one 5.4 milligram yohimbine tablet 3 times daily. If side effects appear, the doses can be temporarily reduced to one-half tablet.

Strengths of commercial preparations may vary. Follow the manufacturer's labeling whenever available.

Overdosage

An overdose can be fatal. Symptoms include salivation, dilated pupils, emptying of the bowels, low blood pressure, and irregular heartbeat ending in heart failure. If you suspect an overdose, seek emergency medical attention immediately.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks for that winger.......finding info on this stuff isn't easy!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

No problem, did you bench ever come up any?


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Dropped it for now........

Concentrating on heavy weighted dips, dumbell work and developing my lats/delts through chins/dumbell rows/shoulder press/miltary press etc


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Got ya. You will probably look better in the long run anyway. Nice to hear from ya.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

BUMP this as people have been talkin about it recently


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i got some of this whaen i was in the states last week you cannot buy it in the uk....


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> i got some of this whaen i was in the states last week you cannot buy it in the uk....


is it any good pscarb?


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

I'll tack this on here...

Yohimbine - A 3-week study in 1991 on 20 obese females on 1000 calorie diets found that yohimbine daily increased weight loss 3 lbs. over placebo. Multiple studies have found that yohimbine increases the amount of non-esterfied fatty acids (NEFAs), a product of lipolysis (the breaking down of fat), in the bloodstream in both lean and obese individuals, and that this effect persists for at least 14 days, indicating that rapid tolerance does not develop. Yohimbine is also an appetite suppressant, and decreases energy intake in both lean and obese mice. Aside from being a fat loss agent, yohimbine is well known as a sexual stimulant. Studies indicate that it increases copulatory behavior and reduces sexual exhaustion in male rats. A recent review of the literature found that yohimbine, especially in combination with drugs that facilitate the action of nitric oxide, is effective in the treatment of male erectile dysfunction, and a study in women found yohimbine combined with L-arginine glutamate to increase sexual arousal in women with sexual arousal disorder. Yohimbine also slightly raises serum testosterone levels in men.

special note... yohimbine is the active extract of yohimbe


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ChefX said:


> I'll tack this on here...
> 
> Yohimbine - A 3-week study in 1991 on 20 obese females on 1000 calorie diets found that yohimbine daily increased weight loss 3 lbs. over placebo. Multiple studies have found that yohimbine increases the amount of non-esterfied fatty acids (NEFAs), a product of lipolysis (the breaking down of fat), in the bloodstream in both lean and obese individuals, and that this effect persists for at least 14 days, indicating that rapid tolerance does not develop. Yohimbine is also an appetite suppressant, and decreases energy intake in both lean and obese mice. Aside from being a fat loss agent, yohimbine is well known as a sexual stimulant. Studies indicate that it increases copulatory behavior and reduces sexual exhaustion in male rats. A recent review of the literature found that yohimbine, especially in combination with drugs that facilitate the action of nitric oxide, is effective in the treatment of male erectile dysfunction, and a study in women found yohimbine combined with L-arginine glutamate to increase sexual arousal in women with sexual arousal disorder. Yohimbine also slightly raises serum testosterone levels in men.
> 
> special note... yohimbine is the active extract of yohimbe


Now Vern says it is all about calories.  Enough on the bf loss.

Just ask Hackskii when he took to much yohimbe, he had a hard on from hell. It was in the raw form and he put it into gel caps......

I took some with this stuff called stamina rx and I was watching a comedy while waiting for my wife to wake up on a sunday and I had wood on a G movie..........lol.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lmao winger


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> i got some of this whaen i was in the states last week you cannot buy it in the uk....


Its been coming up a lot on ebay recently


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

winger said:


> Now Vern says it is all about calories.  Enough on the bf loss.
> 
> Just ask Hackskii when he took to much yohimbe, he had a hard on from hell. It was in the raw form and he put it into gel caps......
> 
> I took some with this stuff called stamina rx and I was watching a comedy while waiting for my wife to wake up on a sunday and I had wood on a G movie..........lol.


LMFAO the stuff you and your bro get up to


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

yeah I talked with him about that.

I convert the extract to liquid in order to take a small enough dosage.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Cap said:


> LMFAO the stuff you and your bro get up to


No kidding. I got a million of them. Thanks Captain.


----------



## Stv_BABES (May 1, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> i got some of this whaen i was in the states last week you cannot buy it in the uk....


so by this you mean its illegal in the uk?

if yes, how longs it been illegal? why is it illegal?

and has the product got any future at all in the uk?

just out of curiosity

im gona go to my lil chinese herbal shop and ask for some on the sly. haha


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

ChefX said:


> I'll tack this on here...
> 
> Yohimbine - A 3-week study in 1991 on 20 obese females on 1000 calorie diets found that yohimbine daily increased weight loss 3 lbs. over placebo.


THat line has the dosage edited out, what gives Chef?

SD


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

SD, No clue. LOL


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

ChefX said:


> SD, No clue. LOL


Blo**y secret squirrels stuff that what !! 

SD


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

You own my books, they have my amounts in them 

Besides...can't give everything away eh? gotta give you something to research.:smoke:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I am dieting at the moment and take Yohimbe every day at about 2000 mg 3 times a day.

I am losing pretty well right now and for the most part I do like the yohimbe.

I take it with Clen, and or ephedrine and with some cayenne.

It does seem to help with the dieting.

I like the stuff myself.

I buy it in the extract form.

I used to cap it myself and boy oh boy was that a mistake. This form of self medicating is dangerous. I gave some to my friends and they didnt sleep that night. They were upset with me. I thought it was funny but at the time looking back now this was just irresponsible of me.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well on my Twinlab bottle they (whoever they is) suggest 800mgs a day.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

think standardized

remember there is a difference between yohimbe and yohimbine and extract and bark


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, when I capped my own they were powerful.

The extracts I have (2 diffrent kinds) seem weak to me.

So I am taking about 8000 mg of who knows what.

It is working and I do have a tiny bit elivated blood pressure so I guess it is ok. I dont get amped off of it but when I add clen or eph I do *DUH!*

I guess I will have to look for the Standardized verson.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh yah!!!

Add Yohimbe to clen and you got this:

Another good match for clenbuterol in a stack is the plant derivative yohimbine Hcl. It does concern the standardized product yohimbine here and not the raw material yohimbe, which is useless. In small doses of 20-30 mg per day, it can stop the down-regulation of the noradrenaline feedback mechanisms, that usually inhibit the actions of noradrenaline by reducing receptor affinity. This has two important uses. The first is that the length of action of clenbuterol can be enhanced by a few hours when using it together with yohimbine Hcl (although it already has a considerable half-life time7 of 36 hours and one daily dose should suffice) , and the second is that concomitant use of yohimbine Hcl may allow clenbuterol to induce its fatburning aspects on a longer term than the normal 2-3 weeks, so it can be used for 5-6 weeks instead. Yohimbine Hcl is, at least for now still, a legal supplement that can be acquired for very little money from legal sources and supplement companies.


----------



## Stv_BABES (May 1, 2004)

is it legal in the UK??

anyone?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

I am sure one of the sponsors sold it but I can't remember which one!?!?!?!

SD

Edit: Found them: http://www.qualitysupps.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=22&products_id=31

They aren't cheap, according to the doasage I would take 8 a day, so the bottle £8.99 for 90 would only last 11 days?

HTH

SD


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well tho if you are dieting and are stuck then 11 days isnt all that bad.

I took 1 yohimbe 500mg with 4 clenbuterols yesterday and I got very hot.

Yohimbe will kindof stretch the clen out and the clen will kindof stretch the Yohimbe out.

Today first thing I took 3 clen and 2 Yohimbe and am going to see if this works.

I did not get the Standardized verson as I could not find it.

I can get raw in bulk but that article said it was gargage.

Last time I tried raw (capped it myself) I kindof overdosed on it.

Yohimbe is a stimulant and people with high blood pressure should not use Yohimbe, clenbuterol, ephedrine and other stimulants.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

hacks gave me a wicked usa site

www.vitaminworld.com i think well cheap from there takes about 10 years to ship tho !!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ya know what is funny?

I have a place I go to and you can buy all that stuff in this massive place just like shopping.

There is so much stuff on the isles that you have to get help.

Its as big as a supermarket and loaded all the way overhead with stuff everywhere.

You can find anything there.

I had to stop going as I went crazy in there buying all kinds of stuff I never used/took.

Its either called Vitamin City or Vitamin World, I cant remember.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Its either called Vitamin City or Vitamin World, I cant remember.


Maybe you should have bought some ginkgo biloba for the memory.


----------



## Fatbastard (Oct 16, 2008)

Anyone tried this stuff: http://www.supplementscene.com/dietology---ephedra--yohombine--18-fat-burners-stacked-srp3999-buy-1-get-1-free-18-p.asp

Looks too good to be true... bit dubious..

cheers


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

if it looks too good to be true then it probably is. Nothing can beat a good diet and cardio imo


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> is it legal in the UK??


AFAIK it is not controlled, but MHRA does consider it to be a medicinal product.

J


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I could not believe there is no magic pill so I tried most of them.

There's not.

You need to tackle lifestyle, diet and training - it is THE only way.

The strongest chemicals available help when used in conjunction with what I said above.


----------

